# Fuel



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Gentlemen,
Would anyone know the specific weight of No. 6 Fuel Oil (Bunker C)
Thank you in advance for any help you may provide.
P.N.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Does this help you?

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=184540

geoff


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a fuel question, the answer to which will assist me in my almost completed model of a Liberty ship in commercial livery. What colour or colours do the fuel "intakes" port and stbd have, if any? I have taken numerous photos aboard SS Jeremiah O'Brien but, not of that feature. I remember that modifications were carried out after the loss of the BF managed Samwaters and I recall (I think) that ours had coloured bands around them.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Geoff,
Thank you for your reply,
Cheers,
P.N.


----------



## Anabasis (Jan 31, 2018)

Hobo5 said:


> Gentlemen,
> Would anyone know the specific weight of No. 6 Fuel Oil (Bunker C)
> Thank you in advance for any help you may provide.
> P.N.


We burn IFO-180 on this ship. The SG is .981 but it varies a bit depending on the supplier.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Samsette said:


> I have a fuel question, the answer to which will assist me in my almost completed model of a Liberty ship in commercial livery. What colour or colours do the fuel "intakes" port and stbd have, if any? I have taken numerous photos aboard SS Jeremiah O'Brien but, not of that feature. I remember that modifications were carried out after the loss of the BF managed Samwaters and I recall (I think) that ours had coloured bands around them.


HFO dark brown, Grey MGO.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> HFO dark brown, Grey MGO.


Thank you, AD. I guess that dark brown is the colour I need for a Liberty.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Samsette said:


> Thank you, AD. I guess that dark brown is the colour I need for a Liberty.


I may have misled you. There are various ways in recognizing pipe work by just painting the flanges or valve or hand wheels ,I think in this case they would just paint the flanges and the pipes left war ship grey.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks again, AD. The superstructure being white, any other colour will stand out, even on a scale 1/192 model.


----------



## Hobo5 (Jan 15, 2018)

Sir,
Your reply was exactly what I was looking for.
Thank you,
Regards,
P.N.


----------

